# Gave a speech in class despite a panic attack



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

*I think this is a call for congratulations.

*_I gave a speech in my public speaking class today, even though I panicked during it and was blushing and having trouble breathing. I struggled with words, struggled to make eye contact, and ended up just reading off my notecards...but I managed to get through it, and 5 mins later, it was over!

The teacher took me aside after class and said, "Josh, I think you're psyching yourself out here." I tried to explain to her about SA, and she said, "Yes, I know what that's like. I used to have SA as well...however, I got over it by repeated exposure. I know you struggle, but the main thing is to just get out there and do it! Your speech wasn't bad at all today, and you just need to stop making excuses and just "do it." "

You know, I really like my teacher now. I thought she didn't understand, but apparently she does. She said she is going to "try to help me prepare" for the next one, and "to come to her if I need any help."

I think public speaking is a horrible thing for people, even without SA, and with it it's a nightmare. I'm just thankful I got through my third speech, and now I only have two more to go! 
_


----------



## im Lost (Dec 4, 2010)

wow! you got a great teacher!


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Congratulations WintersTale! I've seen your posts about your struggles with college, and I know how difficult this was for you. But, you got through it, and that is all that matters. Personally, each speech I gave got just a little bit easier because I found a way to calm myself down since I knew part of the problem was mental and how I just built up the anxiety beforehand. So, congrats...and you should do something nice for yourself for accomplishing such a difficult task .


----------



## im Lost (Dec 4, 2010)

dont psych yourself out!? thats actually a good tip!


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

Well done! 
It seems so common sense-like what your teacher told you about stepping out of your comfort zone and exposing yourself to what you fear, but this strategy eludes us at times I think, for one reason or another.. 

Again, well done, and continue to push yourself - as will I.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

congrats, but I completely disagree with your teacher. Just by simply getting out there and doing it does not mean your increased exposure will lessen your SA in those situations. Some people have SA that is so debilitating that repeated exposure will not do anything for them except stress them out more. I know for a fact that if I had to give presentations everyday it would not get any easier. I would just go to bed every night and wake up every morning scared about having to stand in front of a bunch of people and speak


----------



## AntiAnxiety (Jan 8, 2011)

Congratulations! Way to really show what you're made of. Don't forget, presentations aren't just something that we social anxiety folks fear. Its a well known fact that public speaking is the number one fear of all people. Congratulations to you.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

well done, I hope you treated yourself to some sort of, treat, when you were finished, you deserve it.

PS - your teacher does sound pretty cool, and she makes an excellent point.


----------



## trevor35th (Oct 22, 2008)

Wow, your teacher sounds awesome. I'm sure she'll be proud of how you do on the next 2 speeches. Congratulations on your speech today, and good luck with the others! Let us know how they go.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Well done! Can totally appreciate how difficult that must have been to go through with. I have the same kind of problem! You totally deserve to feel proud of yourself after all the effort you put in with getting through it. Also agreeing you should do something extra nice for yourself! You made a big step there!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Pretty cool teacher. Too bad she didn't give anymore tips in giving speeches other than just do it and repeated exposure...but that is a big part of it man. Speeches and presentations give me full-on panic attacks as well, its probably one of my biggest triggers. Congrats man, that takes a lot of courage to go through with it.


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

I believe you are well on your way to showing yourself you can do this. Take the constructive criticism the instructor had for you and just tell yourself that every time you do it, it will get easier.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

WintersTale said:


> *I think this is a call for congratulations. *
> 
> _I gave a speech in my public speaking class today, even though I panicked during it and was blushing and having trouble breathing. I struggled with words, struggled to make eye contact, and ended up just reading off my notecards...but I managed to get through it, and 5 mins later, it was over!_
> 
> ...


Props!


----------



## saara (Jun 7, 2010)

Congrats!!!:boogie


----------

